# Udev works (??), but Gnome doesn't start (solved)

## nostabo

I just installed Udev according to the "official" Gentoo Udev guide:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml

It seems to work, there are no errors during bootup and the CLI works fine.

But, when I run startx, Gnome doesn't start, the screen goes blank, and the system locks up. Ctrl-alt-backspace does nothing I have to switch off to reboot. This has happened on both my PIII laptop and my AMD 2600 desktop machines.

Is there an Xorg config problem now that Udev is running things?

----------

## Naib

some system logs would be nice

there should be sometihng in /var/log/Xorg.log and /var/log/messages

----------

## pbrianf17

the exact same thing happned to me did u emerge hotplug and coldplug

----------

## nostabo

I solved my problem:

...after reading the /var/log/Xorg.log I noticed that the failure was due to the Mouse.../dev/mouse didn't exist.

So a little further reading here on this forum suggested that I change my setting for my Mouse Input device from /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mice.

This worked! My problem is solved and now my migration to udev is complete... :Laughing: 

...funny I never thought that a bad mouse setting would lock up X??

----------

